# need help finding this person offense done in Hackney



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

https://video-atl1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=6f5933749315486ad35e458ecb9830fb&oe=55D2AD59

catch the b****** whether a Austin or Ford this is just very wrong...........

Officers from Hackney would like to trace a man with a baby in a pushchair after he deliberately keyed £9,000 worth of damage to an Aston Martin.

Police were called on Friday, 19 June to reports of criminal damage to a car parked in a supermarket car park.

The driver of an Aston Martin V8 Vantage had parked his car at 10:30hrs in a supermarket car park on Morning Lane, Hackney and left his dashboard camera turned on as he went shopping.

Moments later, a tall black man approached the car pushing a baby in a pram. He took out a bunch of keys from his pocket and scraped them down the passenger's side of the vehicle causing £9,000 worth of damage.

Police are appealing for anyone with any information to come forward. They can call police on 101 quoting image 182820 or Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

What a scumbag, what the hell goes on in the mind of this lowlife.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

The owner has probably worked very long hours and very hard to buy that car, very sad indeed, I hope they catch the person and he is made to pay the full cost of the damage. :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Beyond belief. Total scumbag


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think the guy has been found but I dought his punishment will cover the £9000 damage to the Aston


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Scum that do this dont have £9 to their name never mind £9k, probably not worked a day in his life either.... Cut his fingers off, he wont do it again, simple!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

^^^^^ spot on. What a scrote.

Problem is he probably has nothing but whatever he has should be taken away to go towards the damage.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I think the guy has been found but I dought his punishment will cover the £9000 damage to the Aston


Spot on,

He'll probably be offered something like an "envy awareness course" and sent on his way by the magistrate with a slap on the wrist.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

leopard said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I think the guy has been found but I dought his punishment will cover the £9000 damage to the Aston
> ...


Yep this piece of s****e deserves to be hung, set on fire and put out with a pitchfork, hung again just in case and then fed to pigs twice


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> then fed to pigs twice


Pigs are very clean animals. They don't deserve that "food" :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Shug750S said:


> ^^^^^ spot on. What a scrote.
> 
> Problem is he probably has nothing but whatever he has should be taken away to go towards the damage.


He did have a very very expensive pushchair for his child so can't be thet badly off


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^ spot on. What a scrote.
> ...


yes agreed ..............


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Good news

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-33985435


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

jamman said:


> Good news
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-33985435


Great news, let's just hope that the Magistrate is a dyed in the wool "Petrol head" with an axe to grind.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Not holding my breath :?


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

http://www.iquitas.com/v2/open/propdetails.php?id=92

About This Proposal
On Friday the 11th September Catriona Stewart Wrote an article in the Herald Scotland on the subject of the recent case of Gary Brissett who keyed an Aston Martin V8 vanquish causing nearly £8,000 worth and is facing a possible prison sentence.

In the article she condones Brissett's behavior and states that in her opinion he "Deserves a medal, not a prison sentence." As part of her build up to this statement she claims that "The level of fancy of the car is in direct proportion to the level of morality of the driver. You don't get boy racers in a Fiat 500." & "You can't spend more than a house worth on a car and claim the moral high ground."

Since this article surfaced many including TVs Mike Brewer are calling for her to be sacked and saying she is doing nothing more than condoning vandalism and encouraging others to do the same.

What do you think? Are they right? Should she be sacked? Or is she right and people should be encouraged to behave like Brissett and be given medals for doing so?
Resources
Read her article in full on the Heralds site here
Read the ITV news report on Mr Brissett here
See the video footage of Brissett causing the damage here


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

None of your bottom three links work...


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> None of your bottom three links work...


Resources
1. Read her article in full on the Heralds site 
2. Read the ITV news report on Mr Brissett 
3. See the video footage of Brissett causing the damage

1
http://www.heraldscotland.com/opinion/13713677.Joys_of_pootling_along_in_the_car/?ref=twtrec
2
http://www.itv.com/news/london/2015...scratching-a-100k-aston-martin-pleads-guilty/
3





thanks this should take care of it


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

The woman is clearly a moron and her article is full of absolute nonsense, but i don't really understand why the person who set up the Iquitas proposal thinks we should choose between sacking her or agreeing with her. That's a mixture of two questions: 1) do you agree with her? and 2) do you think she should keep her job?

Personally I don't agree with her but I dont see why she should lose her job because her job is clearly to write mildly controversial click bait opinion pieces. Which she has succeeded in doing here.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Spandex said:


> The woman is clearly a moron and her article is full of absolute nonsense, but i don't really understand why the person who set up the Iquitas proposal thinks we should choose between sacking her or agreeing with her. That's a mixture of two questions: 1) do you agree with her? and 2) do you think she should keep her job?
> 
> Personally I don't agree with her but I dont see why she should lose her job because her job is clearly to write mildly controversial click bait opinion pieces. Which she has succeeded in doing here.


The phrase "contempt of court" springs to mind but not in a legal sense. "Incitement to commit..." is another one. Then again, would you prosecute and take seriously a protestor wearing a T-shirt saying "burn the rich"?
I certainly don't condone vandalism and the law is there to convict on evidence quite clear as in this case. Social commentary is another consideration however but there are better ways to highlight inequality IMO.

As for losing her job - did she breach her contact? The editor is the person who carries the can.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

She has a public duty to provide responsible Journalism.

The car's value is irrelevant, it's whether this behaviour is acceptable - if she thinks it is, I suggest we all go round to her home with spray cans, pick axe handles & vandalise her property.

Using her stupid argument, she would have no defence in arguing the vandalism was wrong - Maybe these dictators who thin out the gene pool were really onto something...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Do I detect jealousy in her article?


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> Do I detect jealousy in her article?


going to follow outcome of this guys court decision .........

as far as her opinion it is her opinion ... only that..... The person should get what the law says he should.... but believe this

could even be a HATE Crime .......


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

John-H said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > The woman is clearly a moron and her article is full of absolute nonsense, but i don't really understand why the person who set up the Iquitas proposal thinks we should choose between sacking her or agreeing with her. That's a mixture of two questions: 1) do you agree with her? and 2) do you think she should keep her job?
> ...


I highly doubt she's trying to highlight anything really. She's just trying to do a 'Katie Hopkins', which seems to be a common theme with her articles. Most of this article doesn't even make sense, let alone make a coherent point.

However, if anyone believes her article is genuinely inciting people to break the law they should contact the police, rather than signing some badly thought out online petition.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well yes.

As for a duty to the public for responsible journalism; whilst that might be a desirable thing and expected of the BBC etc. there is no direct accountability. She would be accountable to her employer (and don't forget it was sanctioned for publication by an editor) and they to any regulation imposed upon them and overall to the law. Look at the phone hacking saga for guidance on how these things work.


----------

